# Apartment Rental in Lisbon



## Lily of The Valley (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My company is transferring me to our office in Lisbon. I will be there in January and will stay for 2 years. So i need to find a T1 apartment. I really have no idea about the rentals in Portugal. Our office is in Paço de Arcos. I need your advices;

- i want to rent an apartment close to the office but i have no idea about the neighbourhood; any idea/comment about Paço de Arcos?

- any idea about approximate long-term rental prices (T1, furnished) esp. in Paço de Arcos?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice neighborough of Lisbon, try Remax or ERA to find you a nice T1


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Apartamentos para alugar em Lisboa

http://www.custojusto.pt/Lisboa/Apa...ente+mobilado+150+mts+da+estacao-3705671.htm?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Lily of the Valley and a very warm :welcome: to the forum.

We hope you will keep us up to date on how your search goes 

Good luck with your move in January and happy home hunting


----------

